# Polaris 850XP on 32.5" mambas



## phreebsd




----------



## speedman

Seen it those some nasty places they go.


----------



## 03maxpower

They look like really good tires


----------



## wood butcher

if u look hard he is winching his self out


----------



## phreebsd

yeah he was. he had to winch. i wonder if his belt was stock.
those tires looked huge. do you see how it was touching the rear plastic!? dang


----------



## NMKawierider

Could use a little lift..lol


----------



## Roboquad

X2 just going to say was a bit short....


----------



## muddaholic 09

i would love to have a set of them.. they look wicked bad a**.. but they are like 66 pounds.. i would have to have turner axels and a bomb proof diff:rocketwhore: but i would still like to have them... just sayin..


----------



## bluebrute750

Yep here's my buddies set by his 35" tires on his truck with 10.5" of lift










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower

Winch part sucks thought he was pawing through there


----------



## brutemike

wood butcher said:


> if u look hard he is winching his self out


 You can hear it too


----------



## backwoodsboy70

those mambas are just rediculous lol ill stick to my 31 laws


----------

